# C'mon Carolina, Hurry Up!



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

As some as you may know, I took two of my does into the vet yesterday because Carolina wasn't acting right. They did an ultrasound, and Carolina has one kid that we could see.  Yay! I am a little dissapointed that she only has one, but hopefully she's hiding a second. I checked her udders yesterday through all her fluff, and she's starting to bag up! I think she was in with our buck in October or November. I think she will kid by the end of March, my mom thinks March or April. I've already got plans for this kid.... I'm going to be using Carolina for my showmanship class in 4-H, and the baby for my market class. It's a Nigerian Dwarf x Pygmy, so it won't go for meat. Which is good. Hopefully a pet or breeding. Anyways, I'm just going to post her progress on here. When she kids, it'll move to the kidding coral or something.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with her!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing her kid! :thumb:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Me too! We are probably going to pick this buckling up, can't wait to breed him this fall! (If we get him)

I'm excited 

Edit- Yep, we're going to pick him up next week! Yay!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He's a handsome little guy! Papers? Pedigree?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yep we are getting him with papers. Here's a thing from his ad....

"..*both parents registered with AGS including dairy pedigrees as Camanna/TwinCreeks/Shadow Mountain.*" 
and the link to his ad here

I am already in love LOL


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Carolina is starting to bag up, getting sunken in on her sides. Toward the back top part. I think I was feeling her ligaments and they were pretty loose...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She seems a little bigger today..  I'm guessing she has a few weeks left.. Boo *Thumbs down*


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Today while I was shaving my pygmy does udders and back legs so I could milk her better, and shaving Carolinas tail, udder and back legs (all partially) I noticed she had a little bloody discharge..... Is that normal or bad? I haven't seen it before until a week after they give birth. It was just a little bit and mostly dried up. I'm guessing she has about three weeks left.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

no more bloody discharge today. still really crabby though. I am going to give her a drench today and appease the queen...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Just checked on her, seems like the full moon is taking affect! Her udders are a little bigger, and she's standing funny, almost hunching her back. She seems larger, more dropped. Even more crabby! She's usually really sweet.. Hopefully she has them sooner then I am thinking... Trying to decide if it is too soon to stay the night with her? LOL :laugh: Let's think :kidred: thoughts!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thinkin' pink for ya!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Lets just think *BABIES!!! * Ug, can't wait!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: Waiting for kids is the worst.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Just went out to lock them in and feed them. She's as grouchy as ever. Wouldn't really let me feel her ligs, but they are still their. A little looser but still there. I'm going to try and upload some pictures I took.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Here are some pictures... 
Sorry they are so horrible, I had to use my brothers iPod. I'll try and get some better pictures with the nice camera in the morning.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She's starting to have yellow discharge. Good or bad?


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Good, she's probably starting to lose her plug. This can go on for a month. You don't want that little one born before 145 days, so be patient & let HER (we hope) cook!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I hate being patient :laugh: I am hoping it doesn't take a month, but I don't have the date she was bred, so who knows. 

I don't really care if it is a doe or a buck. It's crossed with a pygmy, so we shall see what it looks like!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

No more discharge today, but her vulva is getting a little swollen..


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

.
.
.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Today she was laying on her side all stretched out  Rubbing her butt on the fence and scratching her sides. Otherwise, no change!


----------

